# Verkaufe Adventure Collection 3 &amp; 4 und Baphomets Fluch 4



## bundesgerd (18. September 2011)

Hallo, ich biete folgende Spielesammlungen zum Kauf an:

Adventure Collection 3: The Journey never ends
OGDB - Adventure Collection 3: The Journey Never Ends (2009) [Deutschland]
Foto:
http://s1.directupload.net/images/110918/mbjqiyvt.jpg

Adventure Collection 4: Crime & Mystery
Beinhaltet 3 Adventures:
UNDERCOVER - OPERATION WINTERSONNE
BELIEF & BETRAYAL
OVERCLOCKED
Foto:
http://s1.directupload.net/images/110918/zhi5in72.jpg

Baphomets Fluch 4: Der Engel des Todes
OGDB - Baphomets Fluch: Der Engel des Todes (Software Pyramide, Jewelcase) [PC - DVD-ROM/Deutschland] (2007)
Foto:
http://s7.directupload.net/images/110918/3blibuzr.jpg

Für  die Adventure Collectionen würde ich je 5 Euro ansetzen. Baphomets  Fluch 4: 3Euro, zzg. Versand. Die Spiele sind in einem Top-Zustand, da  praktisch nie gespielt...

Gruss Gerd


----------

